# neolamprologus cylindricus



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a four year old pair of Neolamprologus cylindricus which I was thinking of trying to breed. The male has taken over the 4 caves, making them all one multi-roomed cave leaving the female hiding between the aquarium glass and the end of the rock structures. The male only peeks out to grab food that wanders into his caves. The temp is 80 deg F, ph is 8.6, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates all test 0. The tank is 12 gallons, small I know. But a larger tank isn't feasible at this time. Has anyone bred these beautiful fish? Do I have a hope of breeding them in a 12 gallon tank? Should I raise the ph or temp?


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

I would leave things as they are.
I currently have both Neolamprologus multifasciatus and stappersi breeding in my fishhouse.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I just love the little shell dwellers. I had thought of starting a colony so have lots of shells in the tank. Maybe one day I'll be able to get some. The cylindricus are cave dwellers. Mine are in wonderful shape with great colors, just not too interested in each other. Thank you for the advise, I'll leave things the way they are. 

Do you have advise on a good high range ph test kit? I have a high range Aquarium Pharmaceuticals kit that only goes to 8.8. That might be a little low for Tanganyikans.


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

I keep them at 7.6 to 7.8 here and have for over 20 years with no issues.

I do not often test my water, as I have been on the same well for the 28 years I have been keeping fish, and the water does not vary much in the hundreds of times I have tested it in the past.


----------

